# Best paint for back of tank



## MrJonesuk (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey. I set my tank up last November. Tempted then to paint my tank but it was a present off my mrs and didnt wanna ruin a new tank ha. Always wanted to do it but was too keen to get it up and running and didnt bother after it was all set up. Ive moved house now and the tank is temporarily on the floor as i was waiting on my new unit for it to go on. Its arrived now ive been working away on my way home tonight. So tomoz its sort the tank out and move it in its new spot so nows my chance to get it painted. 
Tempted to do the sides too. Want them black. Whats the best paint to use? Googled it and loads of different oppinions. Im thinking black gloss? 
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

No paint is going to work with any amount of drying. Extremely toxic for fish. They have a few special brands for fish tanks but that stuff is REALLY expensive and I have found its still toxic. Lost an experimental tank of angelfish that wait.  They sell cheap black vinyl that sticks to the back or sides of the tank with static at nearly any pet store. My pet store which is just a pet smart sells rolls of it for only a few dollars. The biggest roll can literally do 20 50 gallon fish tanks no problem for only 20 dollars. I recommend not doing the sides of the tank so you can see a sick or dead fish better. Its perfect to have a black background, it makes all the fish really pop out. Just be careful you don't have any black fish.


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

I know someone who does paint tanks black to get black background. If you let the paint dry out it will not be toxic to fish. You don’t paint inside the tank anyway


----------



## TraciRi (Dec 27, 2020)

20yearfishexpert said:


> No paint is going to work with any amount of drying. Extremely toxic for fish. They have a few special brands for fish tanks but that stuff is REALLY expensive and I have found its still toxic. Lost an experimental tank of angelfish that wait.  They sell cheap black vinyl that sticks to the back or sides of the tank with static at nearly any pet store. My pet store which is just a pet smart sells rolls of it for only a few dollars. The biggest roll can literally do 20 50 gallon fish tanks no problem for only 20 dollars. I recommend not doing the sides of the tank so you can see a sick or dead fish better. Its perfect to have a black background, it makes all the fish really pop out. Just be careful you don't have any black fish.


I don't think the original poster was talking about painting the inside of the tank. I think they were talking about painting the outside of the back of the tank. And to the op usually an acrylic paint works


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

TraciRi said:


> I don't think the original poster was talking about painting the inside of the tank. I think they were talking about painting the outside of the back of the tank. And to the op usually an acrylic paint works


Agreed


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I used regular latex indoor house paint and rolled it on with a roller. Did 2 coats, letting the paint dry well in between coats. Have done a couple of my tanks this way and it looks great. And yes, the paint goes on the outside. Lol


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

jeaninel said:


> I used regular latex indoor house paint and rolled it on with a roller. Did 2 coats, letting the paint dry well in between coats. Have done a couple of my tanks this way and it looks great. And yes, the paint goes on the outside. Lol


Would there be a possibity I could do this with water, fish and plants in the tank? It happens for water to get in the rim and then leak behind any background I put on and then it sticks on the glass LOL


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

MoreThanAFish said:


> Would there be a possibity I could do this with water, fish and plants in the tank? It happens for water to get in the rim and then leak behind any background I put on and then it sticks on the glass LOL


Hmmm...I've always done it when the tank was empty. You would have to move the filters and heater, etc so you wouldn't have any cords hanging off the back.


----------



## MoreThanAFish (Nov 16, 2020)

jeaninel said:


> Hmmm...I've always done it when the tank was empty. You would have to move the filters and heater, etc so you wouldn't have any cords hanging off the back.


Yeah.. I guess so about the cords. I heard the paint fumes are toxic or summat. Best to do when tank’s empty ☝


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

I would have to use a specialized spray paint if I was to do it at all.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I realize this thread is old but I offer the following for posterity ...
Plastidip spray works great for the outside back and/or side(s) of tanks and can be peeled off nicely if/when the mood changes.
For internal use (like making inlet tubes more invisible), Krylon Fusion for plastic is safe in tanks when dried/cured.


----------

